# TAN Boer goats!?



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

I responded to a craigslist ad and checked out some Boer does. They look relatively healthy. Not 100%, but good. The wierd thing is... there was a tan one! I have never, ever heard of or seen a tan boer. The guy assures me they are all pure-bred. Some are registered, some are register 50/50 or 3/4, whatever. I forgot to ask what the status of the tan one was... But anyway, has anyone ever seen a tan Boer before? I just want to make sure this isnt some funny business. Here is a picture where you can just barely see the doe in question (on the leff of the pic)










Whats your opinion?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sure reds are very common in boers, they can come in paints, dapples, traditional, black, moonspotted...some red bucks have been ennobled. all normal and very flashy

Heres a pic of CEO1 War Dance (from Goat Factory http://www.thegoatfactory.com/servlet/Detail?no=73)


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh no, Ive seen reds before. The one im talking about you can just barely see on the left hand side of the photo. She is a "dun" color, light tan.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sure they can come in different shades. it might still be considered a red though.......i think


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Katrina .. :thumbup: ...they do come in many different shades......The light colored ones ,
as you are calling tan ...are almost a blonde color..every once in a while... blonde pops out....
especially if bred with a lighter colored boer buck....and /or doe... for that matter..if it's in the genes..
:wink: :greengrin:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Yes, I have two full bloods that are nearly "blond", they're red coloring is really light. I also have a full blood that is completely white with the exception of her tail pigment and hooves. Those are really rare. She isn't an albino, cuz her eyes aren't discolored, but she is whiter than white, as long as she stays out of the molasses tub! Both her Mama and Daddy are traditionals and she has only birthed traditionals. Goats are strange!


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

I have known a high percentage doe, wether, and buck with a coloration like that. Up close they looked like a roan kind of, but solid could probably happen too. I've seen high percentage boers with blond head markings and light face stripes before too, and lots of crossbred ones that came out with blond markings(they were crossed with saanen and nubian). It can happen, for sure.


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, not to steal the thread but do the white ones get sunburned?


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

I've never trimmed her, but she doesn't burn (at least she doesn't ask for sunscreen!) and in the winter she gets a pretty thick hair coat. She's registered full blood with ABGA! :?


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

I have some tan colored boers but these babies are mixed, they are 75% mixed with saanens.








and polled some of them! my saanen mother, this ones grandmother was polled.


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

ah, excellent pics. thank you!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Here is a pic of a tan to cream colored boer. He was 50% Boer 50% Kiko.










This lil man was 75% Boer and 25% Kiko.










This lil guy was 50% Boer 50% Myotonic.


----------



## cypressfarms (Aug 2, 2009)

Tan percentage Boer doe:


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

so do yall think that tan is an indicator of mixed breeding?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that is hard to determine. there are some purebreds/FB that could be light colored. and then they could be mixed which would cause the color to be lighter. how much characteristics of boer does she have? ex: roman nose, ears, muscle, build and pigment.


----------

